# 67 violet stingray



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 13, 2021)

Bought this one for the second time


----------



## jrcarz (Feb 16, 2021)

Thats a keeper.


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 3, 2021)

Love Them 67,s


----------

